# Privet and morels



## adriana (Mar 26, 2014)

I see frequent references to fi ding morels in the vecinity of privet which is an invasive shrub. Are they under the tanglesof theprivet or simply nearby?


----------



## bwired (Apr 21, 2014)

Adriana I live in Dallas Georgia and am having a hard time finding morel I found a few I have a l a lot of public land a lot of time and energy I just need a helping hand if you or anybody wants to go looking for morels are need a partner I don't want anybody's personal spot I just want to learn more about then please contact me leave me a message anybody that can help point mean teach me the right way to look right places I'm willing to do the driving and show you all the places that I can look for them and any help would be great


----------



## adriana (Mar 26, 2014)

Bwired I appreciate your frustration. This is my first year of morel hunting and I just got plain lucky on Sunday! I'm afraid it would be the blind leading the blind. Let me tell you where I HAVEN'T found morels over the past 5 weeks:. These area had sandy creek bottoms, Tulip poplars, sycamores, elms, you name it. All of the key indicators, but I got skunked!
- Atlanta, Ansley Park- Wynn, Yonah and The Dell Parks in midtown
- Atlanta - Deepdeene Park off of Ponce de Leon
- Atlanta - along the Chattahootchee River north of Johnson Ferry
- Atlanta - Wright education center in Cobb County (30 hunters found a total of 10!), in previous years they have found over 100 there.
- North Georgia - along the banks of the Toccoa River near Suches, beautiful sandy river bottom land
- North Georgia - along the banks of the Amicalola near Dawsonville
- NORTH Georgia - 3 acres of mixed hardwoods near my house in Jasper
- North Georgia - high elevation woods

Then suddenly, bingo! I spot them next to a logging road. But only in a 100 yard stretch of the road. So at this point it's still a stab in the dark for me except for that one " honeyhole" which shall remain secret. Half-free morels are sporadic producers. I have no idea if black or yellow morels will come up in the exact spot as the half-frees, but given my luck, I doubt it.

I know the king of morel hunters lives in Chris Dallas and he's found some, but you know he has to have spots going back years.

Go ahead and check soil temperatures with a cooking thermometer to see if you are to late in your area. Temps 4" below ground need to be between 50°-62°. If temperatures are above 60°, head to higher elevations. I was thinking of hunting Fort Mountain State Park.

I bought the book Morels by Michael Kuo and it is very informative and a beautiful book as well.


----------



## bwired (Apr 21, 2014)

thanks a lot for the help I'll try looking up higher and I won't give up until I learned the best way to find them


----------

